

Edward Snowden unpopular at home, a hero abroad, poll finds - arto
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/edward-snowden-unpopular-at-home-a-hero-abroad-poll-finds/ar-AAbtAPK

======
drallison
The post is based upon an ACLU Poll but does not link to the primary source--
bad journalism IMHO.

The details of how the question was posed can have a huge impact on the
result. To evaluate the reliability of the poll you have to know the questions
asked and the methodology. Even then it is a difficult task.

Likewise, the method of choosing the sample to poll needs to be described in
detail. Self-selected sample don't ever produce reliable results. Biased
samples reflect their biases.

Given the prevalence of weasel words about the Snowden awareness of the sample
(a paean to journalistic accuracy), I suspect that none of those polled had
any deep knowledge of what Snowden revealed and that the results reflect media
evaluation rather than a reasoned opinion.

------
RexRollman
That's what happens when a country is mostly populated with people who are
apathetic about their rights.

------
higherpurpose
That's what state-influenced media propaganda can buy you.

